# Eheim Pro 3 2080 Review



## Brilliant

The best of the best when it comes to an out of the box easy to assemble aquarium filter. The Eheim Pro 3 provides superior filtration and plenty of surface area. Out of the box nothing can touch this filter. Superior engineering and dedication is what makes Eheim the best canister filters on the market.

Specifications and list of features can be found here:
Eheim Asia Pacific


Pros...There are too many to list but here goes.

1. This filter is very quiet and does not produce any sound outside of my wooden tank stand.
2. The filter works extremely well even when using an additional inline co2 reactor.
3. It has a cleaning indicator. 
4. The media trays are very easy to remove and reassemble. The impeller assembly is almost too easy to disassemble...see more below.


Cons...There are only a few drawbacks I have noticed so far.

1. The media trays do not fit in 5g bucket like my other Eheim.
2. The impeller assembly does not screw on too much causing it to come apart easily. Not a big deal if you already know about this....in my case I didn't and I needed a new impeller shaft because the housing came apart when I restarted it the shaft shattered.


At the moment I am satisfied with the provided hardware. As I gain more and more knowledge and experience I am leaning towards drilled tanks and bulkheads. Do not push the installation set pieces to far together when assembling, this will cause them to crack or not seal properly. They do not have to be jammed together. Doing this will break the seal and air will get into the lines.


This is a very big filter, so it is not exactly "easy" to clean but is very "simple" to overhaul and prime. The connections are a dream and the filter can be easily disconnected, whisked away and cleaned out. The filter is on wheels and can be rolled around easily when filled.


Overall I am very satisfied with all of my Eheim Pro series filters. I feel confident suggesting them to others and giving it positive remarks.


----------



## snowy

Thanks for sharing your experience with this filter. I will soon be setting up a 10' tank for a client that will be running two of these beasts, I'm sure it will be a fun job!


----------



## Brilliant

Thanks mate! Good luck with your project.


----------



## AllanH

Brilliant said:


> Pros...There are too many to list but here goes.
> 
> 1. This filter is very quiet and does not produce any sound outside of my wooden tank stand.


I just installed a new Eheim 2080, but it is not quiet yet. Actually, it is rather noisy, even though it is placed inside a tank stand.

I have shaked the filter many times and used the primer repeatedly to release air, but the noise remains. Any suggestions what I do wrong?


----------



## mott

^^^give it a few day's most new filters will certainly get some air trapped.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx

The impeller is the only moving parts in the filter, double check to make sure that and the impeller retaining clip are firmly in place.


----------



## crazie.eddie

Thanks for the review. I'm looking to buy the heater version (Pro III 2180) for my 125 gallon tank. I just wish they made a Pro IIIe version.


----------



## fshfanatic

Just compaired it to my 2260. Seems the Classic 2260 holds 2 liters less media and pushes 800 liters more water at considerably less cost. How would you compare the two?


----------



## jake

Thanks for your review. I have an Eheim Pro II 2028 and was wondering if these Pro III lived up to expectations. Sounds like they do.


----------



## Mori

I almost got the 2260 about a year ago, but the hoses were a different size than those from the filter I was replacing (a 2217). So, lazy thing that I am, I got the 2080 based pretty much on hose size. I haven't cleaned it since installation a year ago and it's still verrrry quiet and efficient. Of course, it's sharing a tank with my remaining 2217 which also hasn't had any maintenance in that time and is even quieter. 

I do love the Classics. If I hadn't already had the custom length acrylic plumbing that fit the smaller hose size, I would have gotten the 2260. 

My 2080 does hum a bit, but it IS big, and doesn't have the simple guts of a Classic, so I guess it can't be as silent. But no gurgling. Hope you can get it to quiet down, Allan--it's a nice filter!


----------



## AllanH

Well, I've tried just about everything, without result.

I've seen different reports on the model. Some say nearly silent, some not quite so silent. Maybe it is the filters that are different, maybe the people...


----------



## lescarpentier

What do you think of the foam prefilter used on the 2080?This is what steered me away from it and the newer Fluvals.Knowing what the maximum cleaning intervals are would be of much interest to me.


----------



## Brilliant

I noticed noise when the installation set components were pushed too far together and the filter sounded like it constantly sucked some air. Another time it seemed one filter intake tube was not primed so I unscrewed the cap on installation set and filled with water using clean funnel to help. And you read about my shaft shattering experience...other then its been smooth.

I think the filter is godly. If your asking about the white pad that goes inside the canister, I think the it does an excellent job. I can usually get two uses out of them from a thorough wash. Ive used about 4 of them since I bought it two years ago.

I've since removed my 2229 and this is my only filter on the 90g discus tank. Its also plumbed with AquaMedic 1000 and Hydor ETH 300 and I dont even notice.

Stopping short of buying a decibel meter I dont know how to express how quiet it really is. The loudest thing in my fish room is the fans in my light fixture.


----------



## Ross

I have a 2073 coming and I cant wait to set it up.


----------



## MikeS

I have the 2180, and love it. The built in heater rocks!!!! No need to hide a heater, hid cords, or reach in the tank to adjust if needed


----------



## fjord

Many Eheim thermal filters are specified as "fresh water" only. My setup is fresh water, but I do add salt in limited quantities to my water. Do you think this minor amount would be a problem?

Also wondering if the 2080 might work with my swimming pool? Whaddayathink?


----------

